# Convert Bosch table saw to router/table saw combo



## Brent Thomann (Jun 15, 2009)

I not even sure if this is possible but it never hearts to ask. I know I've seen in as an option on a table saw.

I have a Bosch 4000 Table Saw and was wondering if its possible to mount my DEWALT DW618PK 2.25hp Router under it some how. Maybe with a kit of some type or custom build? 

It would be a cool idea if I could use my table saw for also my router table since I have limited space. I only use my router once or twice a year but my next project coming up requires a router table.

Your knowledge is greatly appreciated.

By the way cool forum!


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Brent, welcome to the Forum. I looked at the Bosch 4000 and without knowing the exact dimensions of the interior portion, I'm going to make an assumption--there isn't enough room underneath to mount a standard size router. 
A better solution (even if you were able to squeeze one in there) might be building a small router table extension using this attachment. That would allow you the option of removing the extension if you're cramped for space. You might have to incorporate a brace under the attachment if it can't support the weight of the router. It is a starting point, none-the-less. Good luck with the router mounting.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Brent, and welcome! I also have no idea how much room that you have, I have a Ryobi table saw (BT 3000) and a wing that is made for the router. I must say that the router mounted on the extension leave a lot to be desired. Attaching fences with clamps, and other accessories is difficult. The underside is ribbed so i cannot attach a clamp where i want it. Hold downs and such are sometimes left off. It is nice to have it attached, I always know where to find it Hard to keep clean. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brent Thomann (Jun 15, 2009)

westend said:


> Hi Brent, welcome to the Forum. I looked at the Bosch 4000 and without knowing the exact dimensions of the interior portion, I'm going to make an assumption--there isn't enough room underneath to mount a standard size router.
> A better solution (even if you were able to squeeze one in there) might be building a small router table extension using this attachment. That would allow you the option of removing the extension if you're cramped for space. You might have to incorporate a brace under the attachment if it can't support the weight of the router. It is a starting point, none-the-less. Good luck with the router mounting.


thank you very much. I actually have that addon extension in the link you posted, its pretty flimsy though, probably not good for a router table.

I've been doing some more google searching and found a couple people that mounted there router & table in between the area of the main slide out extension of the saw itself. allowing you to use the same table saw fence. I'm not at home right now but I'm pretty sure it slides out leaving a approx 12" opening in the middle of the saw. 

Now I just have to find a way to mount my dewalt router under a table/board. Will have to look at my router more closely tonight. It would be nice if they just had an under mount attachment I could buy?


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I am assuming you don't want to remove the base plate from your current router. This might work for you: Veritas® Router Table Insert Plate - Lee Valley Tools. It is quite pricey at $185, if you are open to taking off the base plate on your router, there are many standard adaptor plates available at a lesser cost. You could probably buy a new router and the adaptor plate for less than $185 if you shopped around a bit.
Good luck,
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brent, I understand that space is a premium for you. Even so I would discourage you from attempting to mount your router to this saw table. There are many great portable router tables you can build or buy. When you try to combine the saw and router into one table you start having conflicts, needing to alter one set up to perform a function with the other. Make sense? There are plans for a mobile base that would hold your saw and incorporates a router table in the same unit. You also gain a good amount of storage under your saw in drawers so the sawdust is kept off your tools. A better choice still is to incorporate your router into the end of a work bench. The mounting plate will allow you to lift the router out of the way and drop a solid insert in when you need the full length of the bench for a project. The added length of the bench also comes in handy when you want to cut dado's in large panels for a cabinet. I would give this some more thought before starting. We are happy to assist you with ideas that may be of interest.


----------



## Brent Thomann (Jun 15, 2009)

you guys aren't making it easy for me with all this good information that I really appreciate.


----------

